# Is there a map of Tahiti Las Vegas units?



## Darren (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could find a map showing the layout of Tahiti Vacation Club in Las Vegas?

I would like to see the layout before I make reservations there.

Also, any recommendations of which units are in a better location or are nicer / newer?

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## Fasttack (Apr 22, 2008)

Darren,

I work right around the corner from Tahiti.  I would suggest the south side, as it is further away from the airport.  Of course, the North side would give you a view of the strip.  The whole property is pretty new.


----------



## Darren (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Fasttack but I think that's Tahiti Village. The one I'm interested in is Tahiti Vacation Club.


----------



## Fasttack (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea.  On Las Vegas Blvd.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 24, 2012)

*bumped*

Looking for a resort map or building numbers for Tahiti Village please.

lee


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 27, 2012)

Just came back from a week at Tahiti Village. Call and ask the desk to fax you a copy of their layout.  We were in the middle of building two on the south side of the complex, with a north facing view over the pool and views of the hotels on the strip.   Knowing what I know now - I would have asked to be in the north side of building 5, facing the lazy river.  Be aware - this resort has the worst free internet access of any unit we've ever stayed in. We were aware that free access was only in the owner's lounge of building 5 on the 9th floor, but not that they kicked you out of a empty room at 9pm---this a room with nothing in it except tables and chairs.  We also knew that free access was supposed to be available in their front lobby area---a large open area with lots of cushion chairs and tables,---BUT you couldn't stay connected at any location in that lobby for longer than 2 minutes when you finally did connect.  Often not even that long if others were logging on or using their cell phones.  VERY, VERY frustrating.   Their answer to non owners was to either pay the 50 cent a minute charge (minimum $5 per use) in their 'business office' corner next to the lobby, OR cough up $10 per day for their TV internet service in the room.  However the internet access at Tahiti Joe's up front (the exact same service and passwords) worked fine so long as you sat in the bar or in the restaurant.     I would have paid a 'reasonable' fee, but not $70 a week.
We really did enjoy our stay - the rooms are very well laid out,  the weather was cool, but the lazy river was heated to 85, and the hot tub open 24 hours.  But between the laptop and the new IPad I was hoping to work with to research tickets and dining, the internet experience was terrible.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 18, 2012)

I was just about to confirm a unit at Tahiti Village in May but I definitely need internet access because I will be on call for work.  I'm glad for the heads up.

Deb


----------

